# Looking for remote part-time outpatient coding



## cvmartin (Jan 7, 2011)

I have 9 years hospital outpatient coding experience,  I have experience with Quantim and also have done chart reveiws using SMART (PriceWaterHouse)  I am CPC-H certified.  I am looking for part-time remote coding.


----------



## brains1956 (Jan 10, 2011)

*remote coder position*

Good Morning,

While browsing, I noticed that you are looking for a p/t remote coder position.  Try contacting OutComes.  Pretty good company to work for.


----------



## cvmartin (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks I will.


----------

